# Sioux Chief SS closet flanges



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

While strolling thru home depot the other day I noticed some stainless steel pvc closet flanges. My question to all of you service plumbers out there is, how well does the stainless steel ring hold up compared to the all pvc flange. Also the SS steel ring can be rotated, is this product geared more to home owners or are these also used for residential construction. Please excuse my ignorance on the matter, having worked on high rises I have only installed cast iron closet collars.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They are all I use...:thumbup:

I also use quite a few of the Moss Bay Stainless Steel Repair rings to replace rusted out painted steel rings.

http://411plumb.com/a-great-toilet-flange-repair-for-a-rusted-painted-steel-ring


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If all toilet flanges had a SS ring, there would be alot less service work. 

SS is far superior to plastic or painted steel.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

They are all I use as well...SS will outlast the house...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

pauliplumber said:


> If all toilet flanges had a SS ring, there would be alot less service work.
> 
> SS is far superior to plastic or painted steel.


so what happens to plastic over time?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> so what happens to plastic over time?


 Time and a half if it's got forty in...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Time and a half if it's got forty in...


I am a plumber not a rocket scientist, speak english:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> I am a plumber not a rocket scientist, speak english:whistling2:


 If you plumbed a space shuttle would that make it any easier to understand rocket science? I'm just sayin'


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> so what happens to plastic over time?


The t-slot for the bolt head wears out, bolt pulls through.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> so what happens to plastic over time?


It turns to garbage...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> so what happens to plastic over time?


 
Plastic may be sufficient, SS is stronger. 

Stronger is better. Especially if you have some heavy customers.

Probably a $2 difference in cost.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Airgap said:


> If you plumbed a space shuttle would that make it any easier to understand rocket science? I'm just sayin'


 Of course it would, its not a gravity drained system anymore.

Wouldn't crappy flanges be better for you service guys? Always gives you something to do:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Wouldn't crappy flanges be better for you service guys? Always gives you something to do:thumbup:


No it usually has the customer starting to think that we are trying to inflate our bill all because the original installer installed junk plumbing.:whistling2:

The cost of installing that new toilet just got a little higher than the original estimate...

We usually have enough work to do with out the new construction plumbers making more for us...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree with the previos posts, I also use the ss closet collar. I also use the ss repair ring. It just makes for a better job.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> It turns to garbage...


I think it starts out as garbage...........


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

This is another one of those things that us new construction guys, just can not make a service guy happy. If I put in the plastic ones it lasts past my warranty and gives all you service guys something to do in the future, so what do you want me to do?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Everflow said:


> This is another one of those things that us new construction guys, just can not make a service guy happy. If I put in the plastic ones it lasts past my warranty and gives all you service guys something to do in the future, so what do you want me to do?


You have my permission to use abs and pvc closet flanges with stainless steel rings...

I won't bytch... I promise...

Oh make sure that you use some nice long #12 brass or, stainless steel screws to fasten down that flange too...:thumbup:

None of them stinkin drywall screws ya hear?:no:


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I always use the stainless steel closet rings.

But..You got me on the drywall screws, love them things use them everywhere.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is sioux chief owned and operated by american indians? 

someone google that, report back ASAP

thx


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Everflow said:


> I always use the stainless steel closet rings.
> 
> But..You got me on the drywall screws, love them things use them everywhere.


Yea I knew I'd catch some on that...

I see it quite often a flange floating loose, the screws rusted away to nothing...


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

What I like best, is when the floor is rotted, & the carpenter or handy hack removes the toilet themselves, & replaces the flooring, & cuts the new wood around the outside edge of flange. This is especially nice on a 2nd floor.
Or those new construction plumbers that cut their holes with a skill saw:furious:. Try screwing that flange down,....... to maybe the insulation below.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> What I like best, is when the floor is rotted, & the carpenter or handy hack removes the toilet themselves, & replaces the flooring, & cuts the new wood around the outside edge of flange. This is especially nice on a 2nd floor.
> Or those new construction plumbers that cut their holes with a skill saw:furious:. Try screwing that down,....... to maybe the insulation below.


As a combination of [years back] new work & service we have hit this closet flange item pretty often. Last new house I did was in 2006. We always left the closet flange loose. That way the tile man could pull it and get his tile under the flange. Now some times there was a new employee and his boss did not tell him that the flange was loose, he would tile around the flange also his wonder board or wet mud was around the flange. The 1/2" sub floor doed not allow much screw holding power in any event. Also when there is a void under the flange the wax can be pushed through the bolt slots thereby taking out the seal. Our fix on the wax pushing through was we always set on rubber -- no wax. As to not being able to find solid wood or no wood we would take 1/4 all thread rod
cadium plated heat it and bend a right angle bend leaving the leg long enough to get back under the wood. We then mounted the flange and
nutted down the rods we made. Then cut the rod off flush on top of the nuts. Worked half decent when the job required it. Never had a problem with the nuts on top of the flange. Just like a wolverine double nut pak of bolts.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I rough in with a 3x4 closet ell and use an inside 4" flange. I never install the flange until the FINISHED floor is installed. I've never worked in a home that had a 1/2" subfloor.......:laughing: Some love to install the flange before the finished floor is installed.......FAIL


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I always set the flange before the floor coverings went down.

I would put a flange spacer under the closet flange to get the proper height and screw it down through the spacer.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I rough in with a 3x4 closet ell and use an inside 4" flange. I never install the flange until the FINISHED floor is installed. I've never worked in a home that had a 1/2" subfloor.......:laughing: Some love to install the flange before the finished floor is installed.......FAIL


I do the exact same thing, but very few do, simply cuz it takes more time. 
No-one, & I mean no-one, can anticipate the exact height of finish floor.
Example....... oh my wife seen some marble she liked better than the ceramic tile we originally were going to get. Or we are running short on funds so we decided to go with linoleum, ect....... And most never consider what heigth the flange was roughed in at.


However, did you know that gluing a flange inside a 4" pvc pipe is not code?:no: I had this conversation with the chief of plumbing division, in mich, who gave us a code update class. The reason......... because the inside of the pipe is not approved or rated, only the outside of the pipe is, therefore you cannot glue anything to the inside. He said if you have 4" stubbed up, you must use a flange that fits on the outside of pipe.
Now I agree it's BS, & inspector will most likely never catch it anyway, cuz the flange will be installed, at same time as toilet, on the finish, (and I might add, at the perfect height).


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I do the exact same thing, but very few do, simply cuz it takes more time.
> No-one, & I mean no-one, can anticipate the exact height of finish floor.
> Example....... oh my wife seen some marble she liked better than the ceramic tile we originally were going to get. Or we are running short on funds so we decided to go with linoleum, ect....... And most never consider what heigth the flange was roughed in at.
> 
> ...


 
hmmmm.... i use slab flanges all the time very interesting...and that guy your talkin about is a idiot JMO....


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

rex said:


> hmmmm.... i use slab flanges all the time very interesting...and that guy your talkin about is a idiot JMO....



i had the same code up date class. on the ring being glued in the pipe.

i was thought the same thing.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

rex said:


> hmmmm.... i use slab flanges all the time very interesting...and that guy your talkin about is a idiot JMO....


He is the chief of our state plumbing division, be careful, he could revoke your license:laughing:. He also said he wants to have tankless water heaters banned, because of flow restrictions. They want restricters on faucets, & then want to ban tankless, cuz of restricted flow? Definitely must be a government run agency:yes:.


----------

